# Poor phone audio quality on Sense



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

Has anyone noticed that TB phone audio quality is fine on AOSP ROMs, but too loud and a distorted on Sense? For me, on all Sense ROMs I've tried (stock back in the day, BAFM, Gingeritis 3D, SkyRaider Zeus) phone sound amplification is set too high, resulting in hissing, volume that is too loud and low sound quality (missing frequencies). Has anyone else noticed this (or is it just my phone) and is there a fix?


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Most people complain about it the other way around. They say AOSP is too low. Don't know how you would fix it though. Can you just turn down the audio during the call?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks Dr Pepper. Judging by the lack of responses most people are fine with the call sound quality. Must be an issue with me or my phone.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeah, the only problems I've had with phone audio ha
s been the other way around. Sense roms always provide me with much better sounds quality than also roms.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

You could always try equalizer(free) from the market, bring the sliders toward the negative side...

This post has been XOOMED here


----------

